# Quick Question...



## JacksAreWild (Jan 23, 2013)

Does residency come into play at all for State Police? Also, how many towns can you put on your preference list?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

You get one municipality to assign for residency preference. Doesn't apply to state police.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

I believe you can put one city/town for residency, then 2-3 others, including the Transit Police (which everyone should choose). When I last took the exam (1990), you could choose 3 cities/towns, and you were automatically on the list for MBTA (Transit), MDC, and Capitol Police.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Legit question and legit answers. Nice to see


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Code 3 said:


> Legit question and legit answers. Nice to see


Boring, IMO


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

A little give and take GMass...can't always grill em'


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

The test I took in September had your residency pref, then 3 others where "you would accept employment."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

USAF286 said:


> The test I took in September had your residency pref, then 3 others where "you would accept employment."


I think most people would like to say "all of the above", I know I would have.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> I think most people would like to say "all of the above", I know I would have.


Haha I wish it was an option. MACS, the new CS program is kind of like that I've been told.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

There's is no residency, plus 3 anymore. you get your residency preference and then your score is placed on every municipalities list.

No more listing the obscure towns to get a better chance of receiving a card.


----------



## JacksAreWild (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks again everyone!


----------

